# Does anyone on the forum keeps komorner tumblers



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

I plan to start with a few komorners, I would like to know everything about them.

Regards


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I have them for about 17 years now.


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Copper

Can you briefly tell me about these birds, as the loft, food, training, free flight. I live in Canada.

All the best.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi golub
I have a few friends in Canada that also raise Komorner's.
I raise my Komorners, strictly for show.I stopped flying about 8 years ago because the birds of prey are out of control in my area and I just got tired of losing birds or "feeding the hawk"! 
My strain of Komorners are terrible parents, and I need to keep pumpers or foster pigeons to raise my komorner young.
Other then their poor flying and breeding ability they are easy to keep and don't require anything special as to their loft and feed. 
I took a picture of one of my K's


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Copper !

Komorner beautiful in the picture.
I am sorry to hear that they are poor fliers, I decided to buy them for that reason they are beautiful and I let them each day to fly.
Can you tell me how long the fly when they are released.
I am planning to keep 10 birds. Max. I would start with one or two pairs.
When the young hatch, how long to keep them in the cage to first flight
Is it risky to release older birds without young, I heard it can return the to old boss if close.What is the safest way to start to teach the birds to come home.
When you build a loft, you must have a trap door as the birds that are racing.
or a regular door to exit the aviary.
Can you tell me where your friends live in Canada, I would like to know when I decided to buy pigeons. Maybe they have for sale.
How much the prices of pigeons.

Thank you Copper.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment ,they are a very beautiful breed of pigeon,one of my favorites. I have around 10 different breeds right now.
It all depends on the strain of komorner the you are able to buy. Years ago they were very good flyers. Komorners were brought from the Orient in the 17th century to the city of Komarno, which is located in the southern part of Czechoslovakia. At this time, Komorners were very popular and spread throughout the world. From what I can find out ,breeders from 1930-1960 made a great differencce between similar breeds by changing the shape of the Komorners beak (parrot's type). Komorners also lost their distinctive ability to fly. Some European breeders still allow their komorners free to fly and select birds according to their flying abilities, while most Americans are using them mainly for show and the birds have lost their ability to tumble .
I would recommend you build a screen coop attached to your main loft ,so your birds can go freely into the screen section and are able to look around and get familiar with the area before you let them out. I would also build a landing board and a small door attached to your screen. 
I think there is a club in Canada just for komorners.


----------

